# Rope on winches



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

My Polaris came with rope instead of cable on the wench. I'm having problems with it freezing. Anyone else having this problem? Any ideas for solutions?


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

Personally I like to keep my wenches in chains! J/K :lol::lol:
Try spraying your line with some silicon spray and see if that works.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Stock winches sit so damn low to the ground, its nearly impossible not to get them wet and full of muck and mud..I personally do NOT use the factory settings for mounting any of my winches on my ATVs..I have a very close friend that does some of the best welding fabrications I have ever seen done for winches..Im suggesting you might want to find a local welding guy and see what he'd charge you to fabricate a rack high front/rear winch mount.Your rope will never freeze there.

My friend fabricated me a front/rear RACK HIGH winch mount for my 4000lb winch and that goes on my 2006 800cc Can Am..I went to my local Fork Lift shop and bought a pair of heavy duty connectors so that I can unplug the winch and move it to the front or rear of my ATV anytime I want..

I also swear by the synthetic winch rope INSTEAD of the factory cable that comes with most winches..It does not stack or fray like factory cable. Keeping your winch mounted higher than factory has alot of advantages over the lower factory mounting positions..For one, once you get most 4x4 ATVs stuck, your going to have to dig for your factory winch cable in the mud,nobody wants to do that.

Best of luck.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> Stock winches sit so damn low to the ground, its nearly impossible not to get them wet and full of muck and mud..I personally do NOT use the factory settings for mounting any of my winches on my ATVs..I have a very close friend that does some of the best welding fabrications I have ever seen done for winches..Im suggesting you might want to find a local welding guy and see what he'd charge you to fabricate a rack high front/rear winch mount.Your rope will never freeze there.
> 
> My friend fabricated me a front/rear RACK HIGH winch mount for my 4000lb winch and that goes on my 2006 800cc Can Am..I went to my local Fork Lift shop and bought a pair of heavy duty connectors so that I can unplug the winch and move it to the front or rear of my ATV anytime I want..
> 
> ...


 I agree that most winches are mounted to low. But is there a certain point hight wise that the winch should be mounted. I was thinking that you don't want to go too high and mount it just below the center line hight wise so that when you use it, it would still have a slight upward lift to get you out. Would this work?


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

QUOTE*
I agree that most winches are mounted to low. But is there a certain point hight wise that the winch should be mounted. I was thinking that you don't want to go too high and mount it just below the center line hight wise so that when you use it, it would still have a slight upward lift to get you out. Would this work?
END QUOTE*

Excellant question..I have always went rack high with my winches because I can always go HIGHER up the tree trunk with my rope so as to be pulling in a upward position rather than downward. [ like you already mentioned ]

Now if there is no tree and your depending on your buddie and his ATV to get you out, than use his winch [ if so equipped ] otherwise, I have to tell you that I have really had no issues ''at all'' with my set-up being rack high..And I love the idea of keeping the winch OUT OF THE MUD..Contamination is one of a winches biggest enemies and when they are mounted so low to the ground, contamination is just not going to be avoided.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Check this site out they have addressed the problem of being mounted too low.

http://www.montanajacks.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=86


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Worm Dunker said:


> My Polaris came with rope instead of cable on the wench. I'm having problems with it freezing. Anyone else having this problem? Any ideas for solutions?


HUH, I guess I've never heard of them being spooled with rope instead of cable. I assume this is a "new" winch you are talking about. I would just buy yourself 40'-50' of good cable and swop it out for the rope. Just make sure you buy adequate strength cable.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Synthetic cable.........been out for several years with mostly good reports.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=328485


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mounting a winch to a rack sounds like a dangerous situation and a good way to rip your rack right off. I've never seen a rack with ratings that it would hold the whole weight of the quad and that's what your basically doing.


----------

